
GuiLite: Small, cute GUI effects you can reuse - zorro_young
https://github.com/idea4good/GuiLite#demo-wall
======
butz
If you are actually searching for tiny GUI library that can run on embedded
devices and additionally supports Micropython bindings, check out
[https://littlevgl.com/](https://littlevgl.com/) .

~~~
tyhoff
I’m also intrigued by Qt for MCU’s. It looks very promising and the toolset to
compliment the library is likely better than anything else for the embedded
space.

[https://www.qt.io/qt-for-mcus](https://www.qt.io/qt-for-mcus)

I really wish we had open-sourced the UI framework we built for the Pebble
firmware.

~~~
thebruce87m
LittleVGL is MIT licensed.

QT is GPL and LGPLv3.

~~~
pjmlp
BSD vs GNU/Linux market share.

~~~
thebruce87m
You’re going to have to dumb that one down for me, if you care to explain.

My comment on the license was from an embedded perspective - if you do a bare
metal product I believe adhering to *GPL becomes difficult since you have to
proved the ability to update QT. Sure, there are ways to allow this but it’s
not straight forward.

I’m not sure why I got downvoted for my previous comment - I mean, I just
posted the license types.

~~~
nine_k
LGPL does not prevent you from using the library in a closed-source product,
and recompile your software with a newer version of the library.

It only makes a difference if you _alter_ the library. If you plan a
proprietary fork, LGPL is not for you.

~~~
akiselev
Correct me if I'm wrong but all of that only applies to LGPL if you
dynamically link the libraries and it doesn't apply to GPL proper at all.

When people say "embedded" they usually mean devices that run on low end bare
metal hardware without an operating system (or even a memory controller!),
which means nothing to provide dynamic linking, let alone the kind of end user
control that the GPL philosophy is meany to promote. The vast majority of
embedded software is statically linked by design so even the permissive parts
of the LGPL don't apply.

~~~
elcritch
No the LGPL has a clause for dealing with static linking [1]. It's more
difficult to do (as the comment above us mentions).

Using static linking requires you to provide program object files which can be
relinked (and re-uploaded I'd presume). This allows the user to modify the
LGPL file, and then relink the original program to the updated version.

1: [https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-
faq.en.html](https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.en.html)

------
dcoupl
Did anyone notice the demo for "Animation" on the demo wall of the Git repo
README? Lol and WTF

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Probably a poor choice for a demo. Shouldn't be using any demo material which
would cause you to pay more attention to the content than the tech.

~~~
jcahill
That's just your brain on HN misery mode, where all earthly concerns bow in
vague allegiance to business logic that may not even exist.

It's also wrong in principle: memorable demos remain the most culturally-
significant standalone things associated with tech since the 1960s.

~~~
akiselev
Those memorable demos were called things like "The Mother of all Demos" not
"Cute things [...]"

~~~
jcahill
Superficially 'bad' demos also work like this.

Getting people talking about your stuff because they're motivated enough to
have a pineapple-on-pizza type of argument over the demo is canny and bigtechs
do this deliberately.

"Did anyone notice <demo>? LOL and WTF" is why we're communicating now.

------
fermienrico
I love RamTeX: [https://www.ramtex.dk/](https://www.ramtex.dk/)

Ultra minimal, designed by greybeards. No bullshit, just UI. It's amazing. If
you want to build super fast, responsive and pleasure to use embedded devices,
look into RamTeX library. It is not free, but its cheap. I've talked to them a
few times, they're super cool people.

~~~
rational_indian
404

------
jshevek
Video demo:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=grqXEz3bdC0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=grqXEz3bdC0)

------
ducktective
Anyone used
[https://github.com/vurtun/nuklear](https://github.com/vurtun/nuklear) ?

~~~
buserror
I used Nuklear for a couple of project that needed a little bit of UI, it's
pretty neat to add some UI to an OpenGL or similar project. It's more targeted
at "game UIs" and the like tho, where the UI isn't the main component..

------
rkagerer
It'd be nice if you could zoom in on that Demo wall on mobile (I couldn't on
Chrome on Android).

~~~
ozbonus
Try zooming in on something outside of the table and then scrolling to it.
Worked for me with the same setup.

------
samatman
Ah, but is it pronounced Gooy-lite, or Guil-ite, like a mineral?

~~~
marvy
This time I think its the first one :)

------
adamnemecek
Can anyone recommend a good widget layout implementation?

------
jeffadotio
I am guessing that the logo was generated from a website that mimics well-
known logos. This is probably the best argument against using such a logo. I
kept wondering why the creator wanted this to be associated with adult
content.

~~~
nirui
The logo situation is basically an aftermath of a joke in the Chinese
programmer circle: Somebody made a PornHub logo generator out of probably
their own boredom, and others got "inspired" by it and say, "They, I can do
that too with even crapper code", "They I can try out that Vue/React/[Insert
whatever front-end buzz word here] on this quick 'side-project'".

After that, you end up with many of crappy logo generators posted on the
Internet.

Few month later: "HELP!!! I'm building a new project and I needed a logo. But
I don't know how to design one".

Then here you go.

~~~
oefrha
Well as a sibling comment of yours pointed out, it’s basically the original
YouTube logo (used for more than a decade with slight variations) which
predates PornHub. I’m sure YouTube isn’t the originator either as it’s not
really that creative.

That some people associate the style with adult content probably says more
about themselves than the style.

~~~
jeffadotio
> That some people associate the style with adult content probably says more
> about themselves than the style.

The logo is in active use and that makes it confusing. I have no interest in
making moral judgments of adult content or strangers who may or may not
consume it. Doing so is unproductive and off-topic.

------
johnlorentzson
There's quite a bit of engrish on that page. That combined with the logo
doesn't really give a good first impression. That aside, it looks pretty
interesting.

~~~
girvo
There’s quite a few libraries by amazing Chinese developers out there with
lacking English documentation, but I can at least speak for swoole and say the
code is usually fantastic and worth reading through. Hell, these days I barely
trust actual docs anyway

